
Ask HN: How to become motivated by outcomes rather than process? - trilinearnz
I am a developer seeking to transition into a leadership role. Currently I 
enjoy the simple pleasures of coding as one of my main motivators, however I am not intrinsically motivated by actually completing projects and getting results. Due to my aspirations, my values clearly need to change.<p>Does anyone have any tips as to how I can start using acheivement and outcomes as a motivational factor? I can think of fear-based motivation working (i.e. threat of what happens if the project is not done), but would prefer to operate from a more positive standpoint. I have looked into &quot;results-focus&quot;, which seems promising, but has yet to really change my mindset.
======
cbanek
One process way I like of getting the right outcomes is making lists. It makes
me feel like I'm making progress every time I check something off. Making
plans and trying to figure out if they will work is also pretty interesting.

I think it's a false dichotomy if you think that processes aren't related to
outcomes. If anything, I think processes ensure good outcomes.

------
scalrname
Results mindset may get you some results, out of pure luck since you can't
control results, but the steess and agony it adds to life is not worth it. 20
years of misery to back this up.

